# TCC peak question



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

I am doing the TCC new competitor program - Carmichel says that peak typically is around week 4-5.
I am coming into week 4 this week - and it is more or less rest - a light spin on tuesday - workout on thursday and sat and a light ride on sunday.
Week 5 has more work - both otues/weds and sat for interval work and a endurance ride on Sunday.

My question is the following:
I am riding in the Grand Fondo NY on May 17 - would it make more sense to reverse the next two weeks - do the heavier week this week nd the lighter one leading up to the GFNY?


----------

